# Old RCA receiver - networks?



## slappy (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I hope the information I have isn't too vague for the question I'm about to ask.

My grandparents newer standard def DirecTV receiver died, and in trying to save them some $$ from having to buy a new one (DirecTV insisted on sending a tech out to check the box, even though it was obviously dead... along with the fee for that), I tracked down an old RCA receiver that another family member used to use.

I don't have the model number with me, but I know it's old enough to not have a Receiver ID. I'm thinking it looks similar to the DRD420RE, but I might be wrong. 

I called to activate it, and eventually talked to a higher level tech (who could help with the older unit) and they sent us a new card for the unit (free of charge). 

The card came in the mail, and I activated the receiver for them. The box works, but I've noticed that their networks (Columbus, OH) are no longer showing up on the guide.

I'm guessing this box is so old that it doesn't know to look for whatever satellite the locals are coming from? Is that likely? Is there a chance that a software update is available to force onto this unit to make it see them?

Sorry I'm so vague on the model. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Ryan


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?assetId=900018&_requestid=932854

use your zipcode on this page to see what your locals are. If the receiver is old, you might find the locals in the 800-900 range instead of 2-69.


----------



## slappy (Dec 6, 2005)

Ah! Didn't even consider it was just a channel mapping issue. I'll give that a try next time I stop there! 

Thanks!


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Also make sure that the dish selection is the 3 lnb dish that hits the 101, 110 and 119 satellites with the drd420 or whatever receiver it is. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

slappy said:


> My grandparents newer standard def DirecTV receiver died, and in trying to save them some $$ from having to buy a new one (DirecTV insisted on sending a tech out to check the box, even though it was obviously dead... along with the fee for that)


Ryan, if it's a newer receiver (as in 3 years old or less), then it's likely leased. In that case, D* should replace it for a $19.95 S&H fee. That is their policy. They do sometimes want to send a tech just in case it's not the receiver, but if know it is, then you need to "persuade" the CSR into believing that. Many people find that telling them there is a distinct burning electronics smell coming from it will do the trick. Also, if they do send a tech and it ends up being a defective receiver, you can usually get them to credit the fee for the service call, or at least reduce it to $19.95 to match their stated policy for replacing defective leased equipment.

Also, if this dead receiver is leased,D* will likely want it back. They may not immediately send a recovery box for it, but by all means, don't get rid of it because if they ever do want it back and you can't supply it, then they will charge the account hundreds of dollars to recover the cost.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I had an old RCA DRD450RGA for years but as DirecTV added channels, it seemed to run out of guide memory and often it would require restarting when it locked up. It's too bad since that receiver had many more features and was MUCH nicer than their current SD receivers.

DirecTV replaced it with a D11-300 no charge with a one year commitment. But this was before the leasing program started.

In your case, you need to determine if the receiver is LEASED or OWNED. If it is owned, I'd stick with the RCA or better still see if you can pick up one of the newer models on eBay or from someone who upgraded but OWNED the receiver. (Be SURE you don't buy a leased receiver because DirecTV won't activate it on another account)


----------



## Devorandy (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a similar situation. I kept a 13 year old RCA receiver in the closet as a backup. I have used it several times over the past 6 years. After my last R15 died a few months ago I pulled it out again. About two weeks ago the local channels disappeared and last week the guide would load but no programing would come through. Directv sent a replacement standard receiver that would not work. After spending about an hour with the rep she said she could send service tech out for $50.00. I told her to connect me with retention and I asked to have the service terminated. Why should I pay 50.00 for someone to repair something I had for about two hours, that was refurbished and I didn't own to watch a service I was paying $80.00 a month to have.They finally said they would send tech for free, but I was pissed that I had to go through any discussion for this to happen. They ended up giving me a months service for free. I'm still unhappy with that experience considering I have been a customer for 13 years and payed over 10,000 dollars to Direct.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> I had an old RCA DRD450RGA for years but as DirecTV added channels, it seemed to run out of guide memory and often it would require restarting when it locked up. It's too bad since that receiver had many more features and was MUCH nicer than their current SD receivers.
> 
> DirecTV replaced it with a D11-300 no charge with a one year commitment. But this was before the leasing program started.
> 
> In your case, you need to determine if the receiver is LEASED or OWNED. If it is owned, I'd stick with the RCA or better still see if you can pick up one of the newer models on eBay or from someone who upgraded but OWNED the receiver. (Be SURE you don't buy a leased receiver because DirecTV won't activate it on another account)


I was able to do this. I bought R10 from eBay a year or so a go. Owned. It stopped working a few months later. I called D* got a free replacement (protection plan). 2 yr contract and a referb R15-100,, owned as well.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Just call D* back and tell them you actuvated this old receiver and hooked it up where the dead receiver was and it works fine but the dead one doesn't, and you left the dead one off overnight and hokked it up (disconnecting the one that works) and it still does not work. That should pretty much let them know you trouble shot it as good as any tech can.....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Devorandy said:


> I have a similar situation. I kept a 13 year old RCA receiver in the closet as a backup. I have used it several times over the past 6 years. After my last R15 died a few months ago I pulled it out again. About two weeks ago the local channels disappeared and last week the guide would load but no programing would come through. Directv sent a replacement standard receiver that would not work. After spending about an hour with the rep she said she could send service tech out for $50.00. I told her to connect me with retention and I asked to have the service terminated. Why should I pay 50.00 for someone to repair something I had for about two hours, that was refurbished and I didn't own to watch a service I was paying $80.00 a month to have.They finally said they would send tech for free, but I was pissed that I had to go through any discussion for this to happen. They ended up giving me a months service for free. I'm still unhappy with that experience considering I have been a customer for 13 years and payed over 10,000 dollars to Direct.


It's too bad you had such a bad experience. I have seen quite a few posts from folks with older receivers having trouble so perhaps the days of these legacy receivers working correctly are numbered.

Just like Microsoft couldn't care less about old hardware supporting their new Windows 7, DirecTV wants EVERYONE to have a current-model LEASED receiver. If you don't, you're pretty much on your own. It's a shame for good long-term customers who have had DirecTV long before the present attitude that "customers are stupid and a technician visit is required to diagnose all problems". In the old days the customer bought, installed, and diagnosed ALL of the hardware....and we didn't do too bad actually!!


----------



## Devorandy (Dec 31, 2006)

I wasn't upset that the RCA DRD303RA was outdated. It was that two CRS would not listen or didn't understand that if the replacement receiver downloaded software (on the phone with A CSR as it was happening) and the signal meters were displaying 95+ across all transponders, the problem most certainly was the refurbished receiver that had just arrived and not my dish , cable or connections. I even asked one where she thought the software was coming from if it wasn't my dish and cable. She replied "I don't kinow". End result: tech shows up, tries the rmote that came with the receiver and says that it defective. I had him four identical remotes to try (I already had) and the receiver doesn't respond. Is he convinced yet? No, he insists that he gets a fifth remote out of his truck. When there is no response to it he says" I think the receiver is bad (wow). He brings in a new receiver and bam!, we are in business. He left the remote that came with the shipped receiver and now I have 6 identical RC23 remotes. Anyone need a remote?AS you said, this was the first time a tech had set foot on my property in the 13 years as a customer. 3 dish installiations and moved several times, one standard recweiver and 2 R15 DVRs. rThe receiver is hooked to a distributator amplifier under the floor and takes rhe feed to 3 additional sets.The replacement receiver doesn't have the remote comm jack like the old RCA to direct plug in the infared receicer sender for room to moom signal changing. I t all works now so I will quit *****ing.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Devorandy said:


> tech shows up, tries the rmote that came with the receiver and says that it defective. I had him four identical remotes to try (I already had) and the receiver doesn't respond. Is he convinced yet? No, he insists that he gets a fifth remote out of his truck. When there is no response to it he says" I think the receiver is bad (wow).


I love it. It reminds me of a story that happened to a friend of mine just after the phone company (Ma Bell) got divested in 1984 and customers had to own their own phones. If you called for service and it was one of the phones you had purchased, you would have to pay for the service call since it wasn't the phone company's responsibility any more. So naturally, ALL problems were the customer's phone. 

Anyway, he had no dial tone. The technician appeared and immediately proclaimed "It's that phone you bought at Radio Shack, not our lines" without even doing any testing. Uh-huh. My friend then went into another room and returned with the phone he'd had for years that was provided by the phone company. "This one doesn't work either" he said. Oops!!

While there are many situations where DirecTV has to deal with non-technical customers, it's sad that they lump ALL customers into that same barrel, even the ones who installed all of their own hardware and receivers in the past.


----------



## Devorandy (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually it was worse than I first posted. After 5 remotes failed to control the receiver the tech said the remote receiver was bad. He proceeded to go through the setup with the contols on the receiver. Why? I knew the receiver didn't respond to remotes and did not display programming, but why continue to setup this receiver anyway. Who wants a receiver that won't respond to remote control?


----------

